# I Finally Got Bettas!



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

I got a male whos i a blueish purpleish greenish redish lmao
and a female whos is a pinky white
and i have named the Emily and Haines
lol
i should have pics soon


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

First come Pictures, then comes compliments!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol her male looks kinda like myn Hunter. 

Tell me how the fish are when you get back from work.


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

they are doin ok
lol
ok i got pics now 









thats haines he is cool in his mason jhar now lol









thats emily shes kinda hard to see

this is in the container i got them in so dont worry


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Your male looks very nice!!!

Emily reminds me of a female guppy for some reason, must e the picture, or is she clear???


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

She looks small how big is she?


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

shes pretty small
and shes like friggin albino
but i love her
EMILY HAINES if you didnt get it is the lead singer of metric


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yep

how many " is she?


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

not sure
maybe one at the most lol
like not big at all
she kinda loks like a guppy fi you ask me


----------



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

bosh said:


> shes pretty small
> and shes like friggin albino
> but i love her
> EMILY HAINES if you didnt get it is the lead singer of metric


i just got a tiny little Betta Female that looks just like yours a month ago. You are going to be surprised at just how fast she grows. In one month she will easily be double her size. 

Cute girl and your male is beautiful. :fish:


----------

